# Small Dogs Beware!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

At our dog park the Huskydiles lurk in the bushes. :afraid:


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL. Thank you for this post I needed a good laugh after a long day working.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

ha ha!!!!


----------

